

Startup Lessons: Selecting the Right Tools and Processes - jesusmrv
http://jrodthoughts.com/2014/07/22/righttools/

======
barkingllama
Are they using Trello for project management? I'm surprised if that's the
case.

*Edit: I assume this is the OP's blog. Are you using Trello alone for PM duties?

